# Whats in your ereader?



## SeverinR (Aug 8, 2013)

I have recently purchased two more ebooks*.
In mine:
Bible(free)
2 short stories by M.Lackey.
Game of thrones, Clash of kings,   Game of thrones 1&2 (forget the real titles.)
*Mythic scribes guide to characters
*Emo-thesarus.


----------



## bjza (Aug 8, 2013)

I just finished _Down and Out in the Magic Kingdom_. About to start a Banks novel, either _The Player of Games_ or _The Algebraist_.


----------



## Rinzei (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't have much on mine yet, as I'm still trying out ereader vs. book. So far, I've read Little Women, and I've started Howl's Moving Castle.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2013)

I have... several folders

*In Fantasy...*
GOT 1-5 (GRR Martin)
The first blade trilogy 1-3 (Joe Abercrombie)
The painted man and Desert Spear (Peter V Brett)
The Riyria Revelations 1-3 (Michael J Sullivan)
Rides a Dread Legion (Raymond E Feist)
Two Conan books (Robert E Howard)-(which were free)
The legends of King Arthur (Sir James Knowles)-(also free)

And the latest download Shardfall (Paul E Horsman)

*In Writing...*
The Emotion Thesaurus (Puglis, Ackerman)
Writing Faster, writing better and More of what you love (Rachel Aaron)
Write that Book Already (Sam Barry)-(Free)
On Writing (Stephen King)
The guide to Writing Fantasy and Science Fiction (Philip Athans)

The free *dictionaries *that came with mine... Oxford - (which stopped working at the word Triceps... not sure what to do about that) and the American dictionaries.

*Crap...*
I'm not telling you what's in this... might upset a few people somewhere in the world, though no one who frequents MS.

Note: The ones I say are free - were free when I downloaded them. They may not be now.


----------



## Asterisk (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a Nook Color, and there are not many free books. I currently only have one book that isn't archived for more memory. The first three books of the Eli Monpress series by Rachel Aaron. I'm still reading it and love the fantasy world and characters. I also had Oxygen by Randy Ingermanson on it earlier.


----------



## Kit (Aug 9, 2013)

I downloaded a bunch of free fantasy novels and intro chapters to same... haven't found much gold among the chaff as of yet, aside from the Roth, but a few that are good enough to pass the time during work breaks. Almost all of the Andrew Lang "colored fairy" books are free, too.

Also (not free) some Rory Miller (one of my favorite martial arts/self defense guys... he's got a book about writing realistic violence which I'm really looking forward to reading).


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 9, 2013)

I think about a third of what is available on Project Gutenberg, because yay! free books!, although I'll admit I've probably not read a fair few of them. A lot of like 'this guy wrote that one famous book' and so I downloaded the famous one plus everything else he's ever written. I have a few books that were on sale. A lot of $0.99 fantasy short stories from Tor, and a lot of $0.99 trashy romance/erotica novels. A few novels that were simultaneously released for Kindle that I just couldn't wait until the morning when the bookstore opened or the package from Amazon came to read, so I downloaded them at midnight and read them until I passed out. A few of my favourite novels that I just like to keep close. Dictionaries and other reference materials. My Russian text book - and the accompanying audio files. A few free audiobooks, including _The Alchemist_ as narrated by Jeremy Irons. Some short fanfiction stories that are good for a 20 minute bus ride.

And my most recent acquisition was some short stories by Saladin Ahmed. They are free right now for Kindle, although I like him enough that I'd tell you to pay the usual $0.99, if you enjoy reading SF/F shorts.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 9, 2013)

Have you seen this, Opiucha?

Download Five Years of Tor.com's Original Fiction for Free! | Tor.com


----------



## Motley (Aug 9, 2013)

I have over 2000 books or stories in my Kindle right now. I went a bit nuts on a free offer weekend a while back somewhere, and regularly peruse Amazon's free offers for anything interesting. I was just gifted the entire Game of Thrones series, so that's on my first page.


----------



## Reaver (Aug 9, 2013)

I hardly use my ebook these days, and right now there is only one story on there:  Lorelei and the Lost and Found Monster by R. Scott Kimsey.  A wonderful tale, and my kids like it too! I recommend it to everyone


----------



## Ophiucha (Aug 9, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Have you seen this, Opiucha?
> 
> Download Five Years of Tor.com's Original Fiction for Free! | Tor.com



I hadn't, and now I've got to clear 200 MB off my Kindle. Taking a six hour flight in a week or so, so I'm sure this will come in handy. Thanks for the link, Steerpike!


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 9, 2013)

Ophiucha said:


> I hadn't, and now I've got to clear 200 MB off my Kindle. Taking a six hour flight in a week or so, so I'm sure this will come in handy. Thanks for the link, Steerpike!



You are welcome!


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 12, 2013)

Motley said:


> I have over 2000 books or stories in my Kindle right now. I went a bit nuts on a free offer weekend a while back somewhere, and regularly peruse Amazon's free offers for anything interesting. I was just gifted the entire Game of Thrones series, so that's on my first page.


2000 books, how many have you read, how many were good?

Just noticed last night and I am 35% complete of GOT 1.


----------



## Leuco (Aug 22, 2013)

I downloaded a free copy of Game of Thrones and Harry Potter in the Sorcerer's Stone on my laptop/tablet, but I only read the first two chapters of each. Maybe I didn't read them because they were free (which seems to be a strange phenomenom with e-readers), but I still prefer real books from the library.

Last month I read Chuck Palahinuik's _Damned_. It was kind of like Dante's _Inferno_ meets _The Breakfast Club_, but told through the POV of a Judy Blume character who abuses drugs. Yeah. It's wild. I'm not sure I'd recommend it though, it's mostly just gimmicky shock factor stuff that doesn't seem to go anywhere, and the ending is kind of whatever. _Choke_ was much better. Last month I also read John Fante's_ Ask the Dust_. That was about an aspiring author living in Depression era Los Angeles. I read about it in a local paper, and it's supposed be a popular book amongst hollywood professionals and aspiring writers. The MC falls in love with this girl who he callously abuses, but then discovers she has real issues. All the while he's trying to write the next great American novel. It's a good read for anyone who feels like a tortured artist.

This month I read some other Los Angeles crime noir by James Cain: _Double Indemnity_ and _The Postman Always Rings Twice_. They were short novels, but very engaging. I think they became movies in the 1940's and I read they inspired Camus's _The Stranger_. Right now I'm reading _Ilium_ by Dan Simmons. It's supposed to be a Sci-Fi version of the Iliad. A friend of mine let me borrow his copy. I've only just started that one.

I'm on vacation, so I have a lot of time to read.


----------



## Ankari (Aug 22, 2013)

My wife uses my Nook account, so I have an odd assortment of books.

*Fantasy*

The Hammer and the Blade (Have not read yet. I bought it because sites keep telling me I write like the author).

Unfettered: Currently reading. I'm surprised by some of the stories, but most of them haven't captured my attention.

A Memory of Light: Finished. I wish Robert Jordan could have finished it.

Sailing to Sarantium: Read a handful of chapters, but couldn't continue.

Forge of Darkness: Finished. Loved it.

A Path to Coldness of Heart: Glen Cook usually grabs my brain and pulls it through the meat grinder of his imagination, but I couldn't get past the first chapter of this one.

The Amulet of Samarkand: I couldn't get into it at all.

Spellwright: See above.

Orb, Sceptre, Throne: I'm usually a fan of Ian Esslemont, but Forge of Darkness ended up on my Nook, preventing me from finishing this one. I'll get back to it soon.

Mistborn Series: Finished. Decent series. The ending was great. The characters were so-so.

Naamah's Blessing: Finished. Love Jacqueline Carey.

A Dance of Dragons: Finished. Decent book. I would call it a set up to the final, but it's been a couple years now. I've forgotten everything. Will reread once good ol' GRRM announces the next book.

Stonewielder: Finished. Great book.

Surrender to the Will of the Night: Finished. Good series by Glen Cook.

The Crippled God: Finished. Steven Erikson can do no wrong (except for the Dues Ex Machina that you don't care about because Steven Erikson can do no wrong).

The Way of the Kings: Finished. This is the best series by Brandon Sanderson.

Tower of Midnight: Finished.

Against All Things Ending: Finished.

Return of the Crimson Guard: Finished. Love the Malazan world!

Lord of the Silent Kingdom: Finished.

Tyranny of Night: Finished.

Namaah's Curse: Finished.

Namaah's Kiss: Finished.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 22, 2013)

Hammer and the Blade is fun, Ankari. Pretty light reading. The guy used to write Dungeons and Dragons fiction for Wizards of the Coast. Maybe he still does.


----------



## Motley (Aug 26, 2013)

> 2000 books, how many have you read, how many were good?



Hardly any of them! 

I frequently turn on my Kindle, start a story, read a few paragraphs and delete it.
If nothing else, it is a good boost to the ego, as my writing is much better than some published works.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 26, 2013)

Steerpike said:


> Hammer and the Blade is fun, Ankari. Pretty light reading. The guy used to write Dungeons and Dragons fiction for Wizards of the Coast. Maybe he still does.



Not sure that is a plus or minus.
Have yet to find a RPG fiction that is worth reading or watching. (D&D movies)


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 26, 2013)

I haven't read his RPG stuff, though he appears to be one of the favorites. Mel Odom wrote some decent RPG fiction (and has since gone on to have a career of his own).

Actually, the best stuff is in Warhammer, where there is actually a lot of very good RPG fiction by great writers (Dan Abnett, William King, Nathan Long, and so on).


----------

